# In other news...



## godzilla73 (May 7, 2011)

People in the London area might have seen this already. A classic example of the Evening Standard putting 2+2 together to make 5.....


----------



## Parkus. (May 7, 2011)

By the looks of it, it was the police who over reacted, but considering the Royal Wedding, etc you can hardly blame them for being over careful.

But you have to laugh at how little fact is within the article, so much 'it is possible' and 'it is unclear'


----------



## swanseamale47 (May 7, 2011)

Wonder if any of them are memberes here.


----------



## Priority 7 (May 7, 2011)

Love the fact DP was kept out of it and the other place was lumped right in it with:



> The men, aged 19, 20, 23 and 30, were arrested on suspicion of *railway trespass and burglary*. They are thought to have told police they were part of a group who explore abandoned buildings and restricted sites


----------



## krela (May 7, 2011)

As usual I'm not being funny but railway trespass actually is criminally illegal and if you get caught it's likely to make the news...


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 7, 2011)

Parkus. said:


> By the looks of it, it was the police who over reacted, but considering the Royal Wedding, etc you can hardly blame them for being over careful.
> 
> But you have to laugh at how little fact is within the article, so much 'it is possible' and 'it is unclear'



The Police neither 'over reacted' nor were they 'over careful'. In fact they acted in a very right and proper manner, the situation could have had a very different outcome, if instead of the four inconsiderate and self centered people actually involved, four individuals working to a completely different agenda had gained access and been left unchallenged. At a time when there is a heightened state of security alert within the UK and much more public awareness about the London Transport bombings, I doubt whether any London commuters will have much sympathy - especially those actually involved in the last atrocity.

It should be obvious after all the outpourings on the 7 7 attacks, that security on the Underground would be tightened up on a permanent basis - the Royal Wedding factor should have little input one would hope. As for the 'London Underground insider' commenting that it was all hush hush or went very quiet - what does the idiot expect, that London Transport and the Security Services post their plans on the internet? Giving too many details, of how people are apprehended, allows people to circumvent even the best laid security plans.


----------



## Winchester (May 10, 2011)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> The Police neither 'over reacted' nor were they 'over careful'. In fact they acted in a very right and proper manner, the situation could have had a very different outcome, if *instead of the four inconsiderate and self centered people actually involved*, four individuals working to a completely different agenda had gained access and been left unchallenged. At a time when there is a heightened state of security alert within the UK and much more public awareness about the London Transport bombings, I doubt whether any London commuters will have much sympathy - especially those actually involved in the last atrocity.
> 
> It should be obvious after all the outpourings on the 7 7 attacks, that security on the Underground would be tightened up on a permanent basis - the Royal Wedding factor should have little input one would hope. As for the 'London Underground insider' commenting that it was all hush hush or went very quiet - what does the idiot expect, that London Transport and the Security Services post their plans on the internet? Giving too many details, of how people are apprehended, allows people to circumvent even the best laid security plans.



Rubbish, it's people exploring like pretty much everybody on this site does - why is it any more "Self-centred and inconsiderate?" than going in a sewer or a service tunnel? Can't argue with the police reaction really, the ES report is crap though. 

Don't think any of them are members here btw.

LU is remarkably insecure, it's amazing it took as long as this for busts to happen - you know that only one abandoned station hasn't been hit in the last couple of years, and if this mission had been a success, the lot would have been completed? Tells the story really of how they've actually handled the tube.

Krela, are you critical of rail trespass because it's illegal, or are you happy with it as long as it fits the bill of derelict places?


----------



## nelly (May 10, 2011)

It easy to say that the Police over reacted, if they didn't react in a heavy handed manner then the underground would be seen as a soft touch and we all know what that could mean, if the unthinkable happened and there was a successful terrorist attack and not simply an "Urban Explore" then the S would have hit the F with a mighty thud and everybody would have been wailing about lax security and Police apathy

We all know the risks and possible consequences when we enter any property, and we all know that a certain group of places carry a special risk, if people want to enter these places then good luck to them, I am quite happy to marvel over their photos, but it's no use people bleating when they get caught.


----------



## sheep2405 (May 10, 2011)

At least one of them is a member here. He is from oz/Scotland and drives a bus.


----------



## krela (May 10, 2011)

Winchester said:


> Rubbish, it's people exploring like pretty much everybody on this site does - why is it any more "Self-centred and inconsiderate?" than going in a sewer or a service tunnel? Can't argue with the police reaction really, the ES report is crap though.
> 
> Don't think any of them are members here btw.
> 
> ...



It is slightly different in that were anything to happen injury/accident wise it could potentially cause disruption to hundreds of thousands of people. I don't believe I was critical of it at all, I was pointing out that it is criminally illegal so a criminal response is appropriate. I made no judgement of the people who got caught.


----------



## MD (May 10, 2011)

Better to get caught than killed ! 
But I'm pretty sure the sploorers who do it 
Know how to stay safe 
Personally trains and live lines arnt my thing 
But I love seeing the reports from unused tube stations etc


----------



## Priority 7 (May 10, 2011)

Would love to explore a disused subway station but I am not prepared to put my life potentially on the line (Pardon the pun) to do it. Hats off to those who do however in this case it was a poor choice of dates IMO. I am happy that the police reacted, in my view correctly.
We hear shouts of "Police Overacted" but how many would have said that if it had turned out to be an attempted terrorist attack and the police had just sat there thinking "Oh look another set of Urbexers leave them to it".....


----------



## Cuban B. (May 10, 2011)

I don't see the attraction of underground stations, but I'm sure a lot of people aren't into hospitals and asylums either  I'm sure they understood the risks and consequences if they got caught, so fair play to them.


----------



## nelly (May 10, 2011)

You can't help but say Wow at tis though

http://www.placehacking.co.uk/2011/04/24/security-breach-london-mail-rail/


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 10, 2011)

nelly said:


> You can't help but say Wow at tis though
> 
> http://www.placehacking.co.uk/2011/04/24/security-breach-london-mail-rail/


That's so awesome!! Some of the photos... :notworthy: just...wow.


----------



## klempner69 (May 10, 2011)

Er,whats Urban Exploration?


----------



## Snips86x (May 10, 2011)

nelly said:


> You can't help but say Wow at tis though
> 
> http://www.placehacking.co.uk/2011/04/24/security-breach-london-mail-rail/



WOW! Some amazing images and incredible report. Cant believe they managed to get out of it so easily. Not something I would attempt, but totally respect them for trying. Again - I love the pictures.


----------



## Cuban B. (May 10, 2011)

nelly said:


> You can't help but say Wow at tis though
> 
> http://www.placehacking.co.uk/2011/04/24/security-breach-london-mail-rail/



That is very true, but gimme an asylum any day


----------

